# QR Code Cube?



## ZenTheCuber (Jan 15, 2018)

So I know a QR sticker mod has been made, but i thought of a new idea. What if someone made a qr code cube where in order to get the color, you would need to scan the QR code to take you to something that told you the colors. Anyone?


----------



## sloshycomic123 (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenTheCuber said:


> So I know a QR sticker mod has been made, but i thought of a new idea. What if someone made a qr code cube where in order to get the color, you would need to scan the QR code to take you to something that told you the colors. Anyone?


That sounds interesting!


----------



## DGCubes (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenTheCuber said:


> So I know a QR sticker mod has been made, but i thought of a new idea. What if someone made a qr code cube where in order to get the color, you would need to scan the QR code to take you to something that told you the colors. Anyone?



Wait, I'm confused. How is that different from this?


----------



## ZenTheCuber (Jan 15, 2018)

DGCubes said:


> Wait, I'm confused. How is that different from this?



Oh shoot. Just realized i never watched that video the whole way. Well then, now i feel stupid


----------



## sloshycomic123 (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenTheCuber said:


> Oh shoot. Just realized i never watched that video the whole way. Well then, now i feel stupid


That video wasnt even in my subbox


----------



## ZenTheCuber (Jan 17, 2018)

sloshycomic123 said:


> That video wasnt even in my subbox


Yeah same


----------

